# See you in a week! :)



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., I didn't really want to start my own thread, but I didn't know where i could post 'goodbye for now'! lol

I will try to read some updates on posts tomorrow, but so far I feel like a chicken with it's head cut, running all over the place, getting ready for our departure Thurs. at 8 a.m. It will be Debbie's turn soon! I am sooooooooo behind in the forum posts as it is. Please know that I try to connect every day and see what's going on, but I'm sorry if I've missed out on news, comments and updates from you all.

I will be gone a week, with hubby, to the Dominican Republic - no kids, nor pets, but with our best friends.  Thanks to my mom for staying home with these 3 teens, the two cats and two dogs! :whoo:

Be good everyone! If you can't be good....... have fun !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, please don't visit the forum and enjoy the SUN! We will all still be here and make sure we point out any interesting threads you might have missed. Have fun :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- have a great time and bring home a good bottle of rum for your mom!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marj,
Have a wonderful time! Your mom is a saint to take on three three teenagers, two cats and two dogs for a week. You're gonna owe her big time on Mother's Day!! 

Have FUN


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Have fun and don't forget to take pics to post. We want to see them even if they don't have havanese in them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

Go have a good, relaxing time and don't worry about us. We'll no doubt be here, sitting in the same seats when you get back. Have a drink (or two) for me. 

See you next week. It all goes so fast anyway.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj,

Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Marj, have a great time, I wish I were going.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a wonderful time Marj! Come back rested.......
sending you an angel to sit on your shoulder...:angel: Have a safe trip.:grouphug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj - Have a GREAT time...just got back it was WONDERFUL!!!!! Where in DR r u going?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have a great vacation, Marj!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, how exciting! I'm sure you will have a GREAT time!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marj,
Have a great time!!! We will miss you....but we are glad you are having some vacation time!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

Have a GREAT time! :kiss: how sweet for you mom to help out. :grouphug:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a wonderful time Marj - we will be thinking about you = mind you NOT feeling sorry for you - but thinking about you!!!! Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj have a wonderful time on vacation. I think they have a place that you can swim with the dolphins and I heard it is much better than Discovery Cove in FL, how fun would that be.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Have a great holiday!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Enjoy your vacation, Marj.....I'm sure you will!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Enjoy your trip. We will be waiting to hear all about it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Enjoy your vacation...sit back and relax....everyone will be here when you get back!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great vacation Marj!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj~ Enjoy yourself!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey gang, thanks so much!! We had a great time. 

We stayed in San Juan, the Bahia Principe San Juan, about 1.5 hrs. bus ride from the Peurto Plata airport. Very interesting driving through the roads of towns there! The weather was great and we just relaxed and enjoyed the quiet. We stayed in an area of the resort that didn't have the noisy college students and young families. No offense, but 'been there, done that'! lol 

My best friend just had to do the dolphin encounter at Ocean World in Puerto Plata, but we didn't go with them. She and hubby had an amazing time. I am not that intrested and it wasn't worth the $155 +++ (OUCH!) to me. Not to mention the two hour bus ride each way! 

I'm downloading pics soon so will post when I get a minute. Yes, Mom did a great job here and the house is still standing. Yaaaaaaay! lol Our kids are always pretty helpful with her, though for some reason it's almost impossible to get them to help ME! hmmmmmm....... 

Glad to be back! I see there are TONS of new threads and updated ones, so will see how much catching up I can do. Busy with tons of laundry today!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back. Glad you had a good time. Wish I was there today. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! I must have been under a rock or something.....completely missed this thread! Anyway....WELCOME BACK MARJ! Way to go girl! A much deserved vacation with the hubs! I'm sure with all the SNOW you guys get it was nice to just bask in the sun and smell the ocean air! How long was your flight from Canada?? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome back, look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Marj!

I stayed at the Principe in San Juan over newyears 3 years back. It was pretty good!

Glad you had a good time1

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome back Marj! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back Marj. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome home Marj!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Marj! It sounds like it was a nice trip. I'm looking forward to seeing some photos when you have the time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, it was "pretty good", I agree. Not as impressive or excellent as the Iberostar in Bayahibe we went to April 06, but that was a 5-star, and this place is a 4-star. We could see the difference, although it was clean and the food was good. Their [email protected]#!!# pillows though are a nightmare!!!!!! We ended up with 5 pillows and not one was comfortable. They were filled with chunks of foam in all sizes and were either rock hard or so lumpy and hot. UGH! The entertainment there is amateur, but some nights was still lots of fun. Anyway, we could pick it all apart, but basically, we just wanted somewhere warm, clean, quiet (we stayed in the quieter Gold Club section) with some fun. I would go there with our 3 teens, but not likely just hubby and I. 

That's o.k. There are many other resorts we have our eye on for our next trip! lol

Thank you everyone, for the welcome. I missed the fun on here!

Here are some pics.......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... some beach shots and town shots when we drove to and from airport ......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Marj,
Yeah, its not the best Principe, as the one in Miyan Riviera was much nicer.. but also is a 4.5-5 star resort. But it was still fun!! It was amazing fun to go during newyears.. I've never been to a resort where there was so much action.. 

We actually did have a 'weird' occurance while at that resort, when we got there I felt something wierd in my bed with my foot.. so i went under the sheet to see what it was... it was a TOOTH?! lol.. We were like.. what the helllllllll?????????/

We took it down to the lobby and the guy just shrugged his shoulders and acted like it was not a big deal? lol.. i guess the maid staff has bad teeth?? who knows?? lol

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Marj,

It looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back Marj! The pictures look so inviting! With the rain we've been having, the sun looks so good. What a great time of year to get away. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, you look so happy and relaxed on those pics, so I guess it was all worth it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Maryam, it WAS worth it! 

Ryan, OMG! I'd freak if I saw anything from another human body in my bed!! EEEEEEWWWWWWW!!! I checked the sheets every night. lol 
There were sand fleas on the beach at dusk and early in the mornings, esp. after a rain, so I got quite a few bites. Seems like I was the only one of our gang of 4 that did though. Figures! lol


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Those pcitures make me want to go too! There is no place like a tropical beach. Thanks for sharing. 

When does Ricky go in for his biopsy. I want to make sure to say a little prayer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Marj! I love,love,love the pictures! Wow! Looks like a really pretty place,and must of been quite a shock from all that snow/cold you've had! Great to see you smiling and relaxed!:hug:

Ryan----a tooth in the bed?uke: How gross! Gives me the creeps!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Wow! Those pcitures make me want to go too! There is no place like a tropical beach. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> When does Ricky go in for his biopsy. I want to make sure to say a little prayer.


Thanks for your concern, Cheryl. I've decided to take some time to try nutrition and milk thistle. I was going to call the vet and the specialist once I got back, last Thurs., but i've been swamped and now have a horrible cold. I spent 3 hrs. napping today and still feel like crap. I work all day tomorrow too, so for now, I'm waiting on making a decision about the biopsy. I want to be sure it's the right thing to do.

Thanks for the compliments on the pics!


----------

